# Castellon



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

We have to go up to Valencia soon and thought we'd have a few days break at same time! for a change we thought we'd try Castellon, any recommendations on places to stay & things to do?


----------



## merak (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi , not sure if Castellon the city itself would be a good choice and quite industrial with mega-tile factories in the surrounding 10km encircled by numerous motorways for the heavy container traffic. Try Benicassim , nice decking promenade and beach . I go to Castellon everynow and then and live in Valencia . No comparison with Castellon honestly . Just my opinion if your looking for a city to visit .


----------

